# Software upgrade (recall) and hard errors



## tzimara (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I need to find out if the dealer is yanking my chain. I took my 2002 Altima over for the software upgrade. It began to die while traveling at low speeds. Same consequence as the latest recall. I had the car towed to the dealer only to be told they can not perform the upgrade because there are hard errors in the ECM (computer). The only way I am told to clear the errors is to perform a diagnostic ($95) and then do whatever repairs appear (at the dealer or at my own mechanic) They tell me that only after the "hard errors" are cleared can they perform the upgrade which may remedy the stalling at low speeds.

So what do you think? Am I being lied to about the hard error codes? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

Hey. Yes you are being lied to.
I have an 02 altima and i took it for the ECU recall and they did it with no problems.
I have 95k miles and my car vibrates alot when at low speed or standing still.
This is because oil and antifrx are mixing into the engine and the Head gasket is the problem.
If you take it to Autozone, you can tell them you want to read your codes and when they come out you can delete it.
But yes they are yanking your chain.


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

They just told me the same thing, can't perform the recall since the check engine light is on, "Nissan won't let them". And then he went on saying they can diagnose it for $92 and then perform the repairs at whatever cost that would be. No thanks....I told him that I pulled the code manually (0442) and had Auto Zone pull it (for FREE) and that I thought it was due to the gas cap since it comes on intermittently (sometimes stays off for months and usually comes on after fill up) and that the area around the gas cap is all rusted. He then stated that a loose gas cap has its own code and then he threw out some code that doesn’t even exist. Needless to say I’m going to clean up the rust around the gas cap, reset the code, and see if it comes back.

I wonder why “Nissan won’t let them” do the ECM recall if the check engine light is on? This is from a previous recall’s Remedy Instructions and TSB that also included the same ECM reprogram, so the TSB does state to perform any repairs before doing the recall. Maybe the ECM does need to be clear or they’re just trying to make more money for the dealers?

*PROCEDURE A: ECM REPROGRAMMING*
Before beginning reprogramming, use CONSULT-II to make sure there are no DTCs
stored in the ECM. 
*Repairs for stored DTCs must be done before performing the EClVl *reprogramming. Use ASlST for DTC diagnostic and repair information.R
Repairs for stored DTCs are not related to this campaign.


----------



## revoltrise (May 3, 2008)

during the reprogram, the ecm checks resistance on various circuits and stores the data as baseline "0"...if components are malfunctioning the ecm can receive artificially high or low data and it wont function properly at least in theory. if a car comes in for an ecm reprogram with an evap code, any ethical technician will clear it and do the reprogram since the ecm doesn't use any baseline data for the evap system, and wouldn't be affected if there was a short or open circuit. but rather than saying these codes are ok/these codes are not nissan just says no MIL or no reprogram...

p.s. you most likely need a vent control valve


----------

